
Injured motorcyclist accuses robot-driven vehicle of 'negligent driving' - rrauenza
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2018/01/25/after-crash-injured-motorcyclist-accuses-robot-driven-vehicle-of-negligent-driving/
======
magnetic
One of the reasons I don't use the autopilot that much in my Model S is that
it is trying to be "too perfect", in the sense that it seems to want to stay
right in the middle of the lane.

You may be thinking: why would that be bad? It seems like a reasonable
approach.

It is reasonable, but not good enough.

In the Bay Area, potholes abound, and the car - if left to its own driving
style - will happily go over every single one of them. Same if there is any
hazard on the road (tires, debris, etc): no avoidance at all.

The second thing is that it will not adapt to lane sharing traffic: the car
will happily go back to center, even though a motorcycle may be passing it to
the side. Even if the sensors detect it, it's still a bad scare for the
motorcyclist who will believe that I tried to run him/her over.

At the end of the day, I end up having to take over too frequently to be very
useful. The cognitive load of maintaining a lane is so small that it doesn't
feel like offloading it is a big benefit.

Once we reach full autonomy (with an algorithm that minimizes damage to the
car from potholes and other elements), it'll be different I think.

------
ams6110
Lane-splitting should be illegal. It puts vehicles in places where they are
not expected to be, and "I didn't see him" is one of the most common
explanations for collisions.

